# Challenger/Kaitaki ETA



## Ngaio 62 (Jul 9, 2005)

from centreport website

Challenger ETA 13/8/05 0400 IW2 (where the Lyttelton ferry used to leave from.)

Martin


----------



## Ngaio 62 (Jul 9, 2005)

I have just learned that the vessel will be opento public viewing in Wellington on Saturday 20th.

Martin


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

Take some photos for us please !


----------



## Ngaio 62 (Jul 9, 2005)

HAERAE MAI KAITAKI/CHALLENGER

I have done just that and they are in the gallery.
It was a fine day but a bitterly cold northery did not encourage us to tarry.
See the photos for further comments. 
More will come after open day. 
She is most impressive from the outside but could do with a bit of paint here and there.
She's off to Picton tomorrow for a shakedown run.

Martin


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

The Picton trip obviously to make sure she'll fit!!
A very impressive ship, the likes of which has not been seen in New Zealand before.


----------

